# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Pardus shotguns

## Antz

Have any of you had a look at Pardus Arms They have some awesome looking shotguns. Which is you're favourite?? Mine is the Pardus SBX
Antz

----------


## jakewire

I like the DE

----------


## Antz

I reckon I could find a place for all of them lol

Antz

----------


## jakewire

Does anyone import them?

----------


## Bugbait

Antz, That Pardus SBX looks real good, it would definatly suit my slug shooting fetish. Cheers.

----------


## Clint Ruin

Beretta nz are the importers . Dont know what models they are bringing in .

----------


## Maca49

That's what the police need! Buck shot, slugs, 4&7 shot, or rock salt would cover it

----------


## Antz

> Beretta nz are the importers . Dont know what models they are bringing in .


Not anymore I know the guy that owns Pardus he's looking for an importer.

Antz

----------


## jakewire

Good, they might end up being a reasonable price then.

----------


## Antz

if anyone knows a dealer that might be interested PM me and I'll put them in touch with him directly. I've already set up an importer for him in Australia. 

Antz

----------


## Cuz

Isn't gun city selling cheap semis made by Pardus

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk

----------


## Antz

No Guncity have them made by Norinco I think. Defiantly not Pardus

Antz

----------


## Cuz

http://m.guncity.com/12ga-pardus-sl-...etic-28-319125

These are the ones im talking about

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk

----------


## Antz

That's them they must have got them before beretta stopped importing. Bloody good price

Antz

----------


## Antz

> 12ga Pardus SL Semi Auto 3" Black Synthetic 28" - series, gas, system, pardus, semiauto, shotgun, ... - Gun City
> 
> These are the ones im talking about
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


I thought you were on about the Ranger models 

Antz

----------


## Jexla

Gimme da SBX bawse

----------


## K95

I want one of the single barrel internal hammer model, anyone importing yet?

----------


## Antz

> I want one of the single barrel internal hammer model, anyone importing yet?


Nope no one importing yet but give me the name of a dealer who's keen and I'll put them in touch with the owner of Pardus

Cheers Antz

----------


## keith

has anyone used the one guncity is selling "12ga Pardus SL Semi Auto 3" Black Synthetic 28" just asking as at that price I may pick one up for this duck season? It's that or the 12g Ranger 870 Magnum 6 Shot 28" Int Chk pump. If anyone has used them and has anything to say Id like to hear it.

----------


## Cuz

I got one but ended up taking it back couldn't get it to cycle the extractor kept slipping off the empty cartridge only pulling it half out then the charging handle flew off into the grass somewhere 

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> has anyone used the one guncity is selling "12ga Pardus SL Semi Auto 3" Black Synthetic 28" just asking as at that price I may pick one up for this duck season? It's that or the *12g Ranger 870 Magnum 6 Shot 28" Int Chk pump.* If anyone has used them and has anything to say Id like to hear it.


wouldnt touch one with a 20 ft pole with a health inspector on the end chinese overwieght unreliable piece of patent rip off shit.
if you like a pump get a 2nd hand remy 870 and wait till a few use the pardus semi auto and review it then take what they say with a grain of salt. :Wink: 
take one out as a try and if its shit take it back if they wont let you do this be suspicious.

----------


## keith

Yea dont sound all that good new plan is to spend a bit more for something tried and tested

----------


## keith

Ended up going with the stoeger m3000. been up duck shooting with it every day so far 200-225 steel rounds through it. not one problem the gun is lite and really easy to use

----------


## Steve123

> Ended up going with the stoeger m3000. been up duck shooting with it every day so far 200-225 steel rounds through it. not one problem the gun is lite and really easy to use


Be glad you did, I went for a $399 on special deal and the salesmen went pale and straight out told me what they thought of them. Methinks they were a tad over dealing with angry returns

----------

